# UK Occupational Pension



## Carol Labuschagne (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi. I have just started receiving my Occupational Pension from the Local Government I worked for when I was still living in the UK. I am being taxed at source even though I am below the tax threshold. The UK Tax office told me that this is because of something called the Double Taxation Treaty that the UK has with South Africa and that I should be able to claim it back. Does anyone have any idea how I do this please?


----------

